

Show HN: My first site made purely to sell stuff. Would love feedback. - nonrecursive
http://www.constantawesome.com

======
sixtofour
I like it a lot. I don't read comics, but your simple presentation, use of the
cover images, and descriptive text made me interested in the comics.

Minor suggestion: If it's possible it might be better to extract the price and
list price from Amazon, rather than hard-coding them; they could change.

The title shown in hover text is unnecessary since you have the title below
the comic.

~~~
nonrecursive
Thanks - glad to hear it made a good impression. Right now I have a script to
generate all the prices. I just run it manually and rsync to my dreamhost
server, but soon I'm going to create a cron job so that the prices will stay
up to date.

Thanks for the feedback!

------
nonrecursive
This is the first side project I've worked on solely for the purpose of making
money. I don't expect to make a lot - rather, I hope to learn about selling. I
think the very simple format will allow me to quickly experiment and run a/b
tests.

Any feedback would be greatly appreciated!

------
mjdwitt
I'm no graphic designer, but the blank space above the third column in the
grid of comics is really distracting until I scroll it off the top of the
screen. That aside, I really like the strong grid.

~~~
nonrecursive
Thanks! I hadn't thought of that at all. I'll play around with it.

